# todays hunt



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

well i went out this morning with my buddy. my dad was to lazy to go since it rained last night and he said it'd be to muddy for him. well the walk through my feild was pretty muddy but my bush wasnt bad at all. we brought 3 of my 4 beagles (the other one we got from some girl that was giving it away since she couldnt take care of her. shes 2 years old but doesnt hunt and i dont think theres anyway to make her hunt, she just wanders away from the other dogs and doesnt even pick up the rabbits scent. shes a beautiful pup though). well the dogs did their job and we ended up taking 4 rabbits, 2 each. its not alot but so far we got around 26 rabbits from my bush and its not that big of a bush. The dogs scared a few into holes this morning so there are still more out there. I tied some big bells on the dogs collars so we can here where they are and an hour into the hunt the bells stopped. All three dogs lost their bells, oh well thats what i get for tieing them on with string. What should i do next time? Open the metal peice and clamp them onto their collars?


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

You must have a big bush...


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

actually not really. its only about 5 acres, maybe a few more.. theres also a big feild in the back of it with cattails and grass (like praire grass or whatever) my area is pretty good for hunting  i love it. I can hunt, rabbit, deer, pheasant, ducks, geese etc all by my bush. theres a tomatoe factory somewhat behind my bush, its not close to it, pretty far away (its not open anymore, closed a few years ago) but they have 2 huge ponds that ducks and geese go in and i hunt there sometimes. i can also fish there, or in my pond that is in my feild.


----------

